# Freemax GP treeless saddle



## missyme10 (21 November 2009)

Hey all,

Does anyone have and use a Freemax treeless saddle?
If so how do you find it, what are the good points and the bad points of it ?

I believe they are made in Italy, but I can't find much information on them. A lot have sold through a supplier on ebay, and looking at the feedback, I see that everyone who has bought the saddle seems happy and pleased with it in terms of quality etc.

Also noticed no second hand or used ones selling cheap on ebay - this could be a good sign, that those buying them are keeping them.

Anyway, I'd love to hear from someone who has a Freemax.

Thanks, Jo x


----------



## Kallibear (21 November 2009)

I bought a freemax from the seller on ebay. Good customer service etc. I went for the more expensive GP jump version.

The quality was good. Nice leather though not as nice as my Freeform. The base is nice and solid and therefore distributes weight well. I was a little conserned about the way the girth attatched (in the GPjump version it attatched like the stirrup bars, in the same place as the stirrup bars, not onto the flaps like the normal version), worried it would cause pressure points, but the base is shaped and it may not have been a problem.

My biggest problem was the size of the flaps. I had to go for a 16.5" version as my horse is very short backed (ignore what the seller says - you can't put a too long treeless on a horse) and the bases always come up a good couple of inches longer than the seat size. The seat size was fine for me (rode equivilent of a 17" I'd say, but the flaps were far far too short. My knees were at the end of them!

this is it on my horse







I have more clear pictures off the saddle in bits if you're like to see them.

If they came in a short backed (SB) version like the Freeforms, or the smaller seat sizes came with larger flaps (apparently the bigger saddles have bigger flaps) I would have bought one. As it was I sent it back and stuck with my Freeform.


----------



## missyme10 (21 November 2009)

Thanks, the saddle doesn't look right at all on your horse, I see what you mean about the flaps.
Well I bought one last night, but I got the endurance/gp one in 16", its for a 13hh pony, and 16" was pushing it a bit, her existing saddle is 14", so will just have to see how it fits and feels.

The pony is a wee fatty at the moment and her existing saddle is pinching her, hence I thought I'd try treeless as it will still fit as she changes shape and loses weight.

Jo x


----------



## Kallibear (21 November 2009)

You might find the 16" is a bit long.

They can fit a little longer than a normal tree'd as they can sit a litttle further forwards and a tiny it further back than a tree'd saddle, but they can't be way too long.

They're very comfortable to ride in - my freeform (very similar) is sooooo comfortable! They're also great for horses who change shape.

Did you get a pad to go with it? You can't ride in them without a proper pad to give wither clearnace.


----------



## Oberon (21 November 2009)

JUst to jump on the thread. Thank you for this info. Was looking at one for my Ardennes X, he is short backed and I find his Freeform a little long. From what you have said I will save up a litle more and get a Pheonix GTS (or whatever it's called) instead 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## missyme10 (21 November 2009)

Yeah I'm a bit iffy on the size, but its only 2" bigger than her existing sadde, so I'm hoping its gonna be ok. Will know when it arrives I guess.

I got the equitex saddle pad to go with it, it looks better than the freemax one, I was a bit concerned about her spine with the freemax one.

Jo x


----------

